# 2015 Sportsman 570 or 2010 Can-Am Outlander 500XT



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

I am currently looking at 2 different ATVs. One is a 2015 Polaris Sportsman 570 with 12hrs and 55 miles. The other is a 2010 Can-Am Outlander 500XT with 68hrs. There is only $100 difference in asking price.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

polaris


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> polaris


Might I ask why you say Polaris?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Can AM is 5 years older


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Can AM is 5 years older


Fair enough. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

With info stated and only a $100 difference, I'd go with the polaris. While I am not a fan of either brand, the polaris 570 is a pretty tough machine for the size. And can-am is expensive to fix(more so than polaris)


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Polaris. The 570 is a proven engine and it is only 1 year old. The Can-Am, even though it has low hours too, is 5 years old. Even something sitting for 5 years can have electrical problems etc.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

570!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now if you are comparing a Polaris 570 to a new Can-Am 570, I would give the edge to the Cam-Am.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I own a canam 800. I would not go to Polaris. I hear lots of people say canam is expensive to repair...not the truth. My bearings and air filters and axles cost the same as any other 5 makes. Ive seen them online only because Ive never had to fix mine. just maintenance and ride. My friends have Polaris and they always have electrical problems.


----------

